# Tropischen Seerosen



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo

Ich suche nach Ablegern von Tropischen Seerosen, insbesondere Blaublühende und Nachtblühende/Dämmerungsblühende. Andere Sorten sind aber auch willkommen.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Tropischen Seerosen? Insbesondere im Gartenteich?

Danke Stefan (Gärtner)



E-Mail: Palmen2@Web.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo

Unter folgenden Link sind einige Bilder von meinen Teich zu sehn:  http://community.webshots.com/user/Gartner113
Die Bilder findet man unter: Pflanzen aus meinen Garten, Seite zwei.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Namensvetter,

wenn Du willst schauen einmal unter meine Album und unter Thread "Für Steeev": Ist Dir gutt gefallen ? Im Ernst: Wenn das Deine Vorstellungen trifft, würde ich Dir einen oder zwei gut entwickelte Ableger (vermutlich ist es eine N. daubenyana) zukommen lassen. Es handelt sich bei mir um eine zwar blass blühende, dafür ausgesprochen vivipare Art. Diese habe ich auf Deinen Fotos noch nicht gesehen. Leider wohne ich in Toulouse, will heissen, das Porto ist ziemlich unverschämt. Müssen wir uns gegebenenfalls einigen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,
Werner,StefanS und ich sind Glaube ich hier die einzigen im Forum,die __ Tropische Seerosen haben,außer dir.
Ich könnte mal schauen,ob ich einen Blattableger an der Josephine finde.
Welche Sorten hast du denn?
ich tausche gerne.............
Dieses Jahr ist es aber eigentlich nicht mehr sehr praktisch die Teile zu Tausche etc.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

* Tropische Seerosen*

Hallo

An Stefan S
Stimmt N. daubenyana habe ich noch nicht, ich würde gerne 2 Ableger nehmen. Hast du eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon wie hoch das Porto ist? Was würdest du für die Ableger haben wollen?
Ich kann dir leider keine Seerosenableger zum Tauschen anbieten, da ich bis her noch keine gefunden habe. Ich könnte dir Jungpflanzen  von Passionsblumen (das ist eine Kletterpflanze, in  Toulouse Winterhart?) anbieten oder eine Musa basjoo das sind Bananenpflanzen die mit Winterschutz sogar in Norddeutschland Winterhart sind. Bilder von Musa basjoo sind unter folgenden Link zu sehn:
http://community.webshots.com/album/88993646HRJuHq 
Wie Kalt wird es im Winter den bei dir im Winter?


An steev

Da hast du wohl Recht das die Saison für dies Jahr fast vorbei ist. Als ich gemerkt habe das es hier noch mehr Leute mit Tropischen Seerosen gibt musste ich aber einfach mal fragen.
Ich habe folgende Sorten:

-'August Koch'
-'Panama Pacific'
-Nymphaea caerulea
-G.T.More
-Aquarienlotus

Leider habe ich bisher noch keine Kindel gefunden. Vielleicht können wir ja im kommenden Sommer was Tauschen. Wenn du noch einen Blattableger von der 
Josephine übrig hast kannst du dich ja noch mal melden. Ich kann dir dann andere Pflanzen im Tausch anbieten, sehe oben.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

* Tropische Seerosen*

Hallo Stefan und steev, sowie alle anderen,

Ich habe auf denn Blättern von Panama pazifick und august Koch mit seevs Hilfe jetzt doch Blattableger entdeckt.   Ein Blatt habe ich schon mal probeweise in mein Aquarium gelegt, es schwimmt jetzt an der Oberfläche. Das Aquarium ist 120cmx50cmx50cm LBH groß und wird mit 4 Leuchtstoffröhren beleuchtet. Die Temperatur beträgt 27°C. Besetzt ist es mit vielen Pflanzen und friedlichen Fischen.

Außer  N.caerulea sind jetzt alle Pflanzen wieder im Gewächshaus, im Sommer waren sie alle im Gartenteich. Die Wassertemperatur im Teich lag bei über 20°C als ich sie rausgebracht habe. Die Sorten august Koch und N.caerulea haben geblüht, Panama pazifick und G.T. More sowie die Aquarien-__ Lotus hingegen nicht.
Weis hier jemand was für eine Art die Aquarien-Lotus in der Regel sind und ob man die überhaupt zum Blühen bringen kann?

Dies wird mein erster Winter mit Tropischen Seerosen, bei den Ablegerbildenden Sorten, will ich die Ableger im Aquarium überwintern. Die N.caerulea kommt in einen Kübel an einen hellen Platz bei 15°C. Was ich mit der G.T.More machen soll weis ich noch nicht. Wenn es im Frühjahr im Gewächshaus warm genug ist kommen sie alle in die Kübel zurück und werden umgepflanzt sowie gedüngt. 

Nächstes Jahr möchte ich einen extra Teich für die Tropischen Seerosen bauen. Er soll in der vollen Sonne liegen und für denn Frühjahr und Herbst mit einen Frühbeetartigen Dach ausgestattet werden.
Ich denke an eine Größe von ca.2mx4m und 0,7m tiefe. Die Wände sollen unter der Folie isoliert werden. Eventuell soll er mit einem selbstgebauten Sonnenkollektor  noch zusätzlich aufgeheizt werden. Hat  jemand Erfahrung mit so einen Projekt?

 Ist für Seerosen nur die Wassertemperatur wichtig, oder auch die Lufttemperatur? Vertragen die Blätter die extrem hohe Luftfeuchte unter so einen Dach?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan (Gärtner)


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Gärtner-Stefan,

(jetzt muss man die Stefans hier schon genauer bezeichnen, sind ja mittlerweile einige geworden   ) 

Die Seerosen die für Aquarien verkauft werden sind meistens Auslesen aus Nymphaea __ lotus oder Nymphaea zenkeri. Die Auslese wurde dahingehend gemacht, dass sie möglichst wenig oder sogar gar keine Schwimmblätter bilden. Aus diesem Grund bekommt man sie auch fast nie zum Blühen. Wenn die Aquarienseerose aber aus Südostasien kommt, dann kann es sich auch um Nymphaea rubra handeln. Damit wird man im Aquarium zwar kaum froh (viel zu viele Schwimmblätter), aber sie läßt sich leicht zum Blühen bringen.

Der Teich den Du für die tropischen Seerosen bauen willst ist meiner Meinung nach zu tief, 50 cm müssten leicht reichen. Das sind dann 20 cm für die Pflanzgefässe und 30 cm Wasserstand ab Oberkante Pflanzgefäß. 30 cm Wassertiefe ist optimal für __ tropische Seerosen. Die Lufttemperatur spielt eine viel geringere Rolle als die Wassertempertur. Im 19. Jahrhundert gab es in Berlin eine viel bewunderte Attraktion: die Teiche des Stahlwerkbetreibers Bouchè. Er nutzte das warme Abwasser der Stahlproduktion um in seinem Garten einen Freilandteich mit tropischen Seerosen zu heizen. Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts waren das natürlich noch nicht unsere heutigen Hybriden, sondern er hatte nur zwei nachtblühende Arten die miteinder bastardisierten. Die Pflanzen waren rund ums Jahr in dem Teich und blühten dort bis in den Dezember hinein, wenn die Lufttemperatur schon nahe am Gefrierpunkt lag, die Wassertemperatur hatte aber immer noch weit über 20 Grad.

Hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit ist für tropische Seerosen überhaupt kein Problem, im Gegenteil, sie profitieren davon. Winterharte Seerosen haben einen Verdunstungsschutz auf ihren Schwimmblättern, tropische müssen ohne auskommen. Das ist nur möglich, weil in ihrer Heimat die Luftfeuchtigkeit wesentlich höher ist als bei uns.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2003)

*Seerosenteich*

Hallo

Unter folgenden Link sind einige neue Bilder zu sehen. Die Bilder findet man in dem Ordner Teich/Aquarium.
http://community.webshots.com/user/Gartner113

Die Blattableger die ich ins Aquarium gelegt hatte sind leider eingegangen   . Ich werde einen neuen Versuch starten.

Denn Teich für die Tropischen Seerosen werde ich 2m*4m*0,8m tief machen damit die Wassertemperaturen nicht so stark schwanken. Die Seerosen werden dann auf entsprechend hohe Steinstapel oder ähnliches stellen. Die Tropischen Fische, die auch in denn Teich sollen mögen keine starken Temperaturschwankungen.
Für die Übergangszeiten wird eine Heizung eingebaut. Unter der Folie wird er mit Styrodur isoliert. Die Abdeckung im Frühjahr und Herbst sowie bei langen Schlechtwetterperioden erfolgt mit Luftpolsterfolie. Damit das ganze nicht überhitzt werden automatische Fensteröffner eingebaut.
Eine kleine Umwälzpumpe wird für eine Leichte Strömung sorgen. 
Wie schon gesagt soll der Teich Tropischen Seerosen, Aquarienfischen und anderen Wasserpflanzen über denn Sommer eine Heimat bieten.

Wer Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik zu dem Plan hat, äußere diese bitte :!: 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan (Gärtner)


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

reizvoller Plan ! Vielleicht aber ein paar Bemerkungen zum Grübeln (ich bin völlig ahnungslos in Sachen tropische Fische): 

Teichgrösse: Meine tropischen Seerosen besitzen ein ungeheures Wachstum. Der geplante Teich wäre bei 2 (maximal 3) dieser Seerosen komplett mit Blattwerk bedeckt.

Temperatur: Die Wassertemperatur meines Teiches betrug hier (in Südfrankreich !) während dreier Monate ca. 30 Grad und darüber. Momentan 19,8 Grad auf -40 cm. Wie willst Du eine ausreichende Wassertemperatur sicherstellen ? Auch wird Deine Wassertemperatur kräftig schwanken. Ich nehme an, dass die Fische drinnen überwintern sollen: Wie willst Du sie in einem dafür doch recht grossen Becken herausfangen ?

Algen: Ich halte Seerosen allein als Nährstoffzehrer nicht für ausreichend, um den Teich algenarm zu halten. Es müssten jede Menge Unterwasserpflanzen oder meinetwegen noch Sumpfpflanzen hinein.

Überwinterung: Das Überwintern der tropischen Seerosen unter einer solchen Konstruktion halte ich sogar für machbar. Ggf. über Winter auf den Boden stellen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

Hallo

Wie wuchskräftig die einzelnen Arten unter meinen Bedingungen sind werde ich wohl ausprobieren müssen. Notfalls kommen einzelne Pflanzen im Laufe des Sommers in denn großen Teich.

Ich möchte die Fische und Pflanzen von Anfang Mai bis Ende Oktober in dem Teich lassen. In der Zeit werde ich die Temperatur bei mindestens 20 C° halten, notfalls mit einer Heizung. Mit denn Temperaturschwankungen muss ich wohl leben, ich mach denn Teich ja schon extra etwas tiefer um das Wasservolumen zu erhöhen. Im Frühjahr und Herbst wird der Teich mit Isolierfolie abgedeckt. Im Sommer muss ich bei drohender Überhitzung dann für Schatten sorgen. Im Moment habe ich im Gewächshaus ohne Heizung noch Wassertemperaturen von 16C°.

Das herausfangen der Fische im Herbst wird wohl nicht ganz einfach werden. Ich denke ich baue eine kleine Mulde an einer stelle, wo sich beim ablassen des Wassers dann die Fische sammeln.

An Unterwasserpflanzen kann ich verschiedene Arten aus meinen großen Teich einsetzen, sowie einige aus dem Aquarium. Einen einfachen selbstgebauten Filter werde ich woll auch einsetzen.

Danke für die Denkanstöße, wenn das Projekt realisiert worden ist werde ich auf jeden Fall von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan (Gärtner)


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

Hallo

Hier sind die Meinungen des Zierfischforums zu dem Projekt zu Finden:

http://www.zierfisch-forum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45169&sid=b2e78a13022e278d96b7fb7bb5d32660


Gruß
Stefan (Gärtner)


----------

